# Hunting Sandgropers



## Majorstrain (Jan 29, 2009)

> Be very very quiet, were hunting Sandgropers!  ;D   (Elma Fudd - misquote)



I've just started into the hobby and would like to know if there are any groups or clubs in Perth, Western Australia that cover model engine machining.

Live steam will be an interest at a later date, but for now I'd like to have a face to face chin wag and cuppa with other gropers doing the same thing. 
This site is the only contact I have in the hobby. If you have any details can you let me know? ???

I know there must be other Sandgropers on the forum, but how deep are they dug in.
I've seen a few trails here and there.


----------



## BobWarfield (Jan 29, 2009)

Darn, I thought everything was bigger in Texas, but you guys have big mills there where you are. Looks like you haven't been machining for very long though from your picture!

Welcome!

Best,

BW


----------



## jack404 (Jan 29, 2009)

The folks who got me interested in model steam engines are swanboune way Major ( and some old train builder in newcastle NSW)

just south of perth... i'll dig out the newsletter they have and post the contacts in it ( off to the storage shed again so dont hold your breath)

theres a couple of ICE guys in geraldton as well ( 200 k's nth of perth) and at boulder ( kalgoolie to the rest of Oz and other places) is a model car racing club that has a engine builder sub section, lots of steam there

its got a shed next to the 2 up school shed in boulder

back with the dope on the swanborne crew sometime after sunday 

wishing i was back in SA or WA  instead of hoover city (Sydney)

cheers

jack


----------



## Majorstrain (Jan 30, 2009)

BobWarfield  said:
			
		

> Darn, I thought everything was bigger in Texas, but you guys have big mills there where you are. Looks like you haven't been machining for very long though from your picture!



Yep, I have to get a 40' cherry picker into the shed just to change the belts on the old series 1. :big: :big:
nah the true story is that that is my son the day after I shifted the mill into the shed. At 2 1/2 he's not quite old enough to make chips just yet. ;D



			
				jack404  said:
			
		

> i'll dig out the newsletter they have and post the contacts in it ( off to the storage shed again so dont hold your breath)



Thanks Jack, No hurry but I look farward to the info.

Cheers
Phil

P.s. Just for those who might wonder what a Sandgroper is.


> The term 'sandgropers' has a long history as a colloquial name for people born and raised in Western Australia. Less well known is its application to a group of unusual insects found in this state but not restricted to it. (www.museum.wa.gov.au)


----------



## T70MkIII (Jan 30, 2009)

Hi Phil

I'm in Perth too, but I haven't built anything yet. Lathe & mill still in boxes, as I'm finishing some renovations before I contemplate an ICE. I'm just picking the brains of all the great folk here on the forum.

Have you found a good source of 'hobby-sized' Al in Perth? Capral seem to only want to sell 6061 by 4m lengths, so 75mm x 75mm is best part of a grand!


----------



## Majorstrain (Jan 30, 2009)

Hi Richard,
Very happy to catch up with you (woooo hoooo!!, I'm not on my own in the sand pit :big: :big: :big

I'm in pretty much the same boat. Just getting together material for my first air engine -Elmer's Beam #24. I'm also heading down the path to IC, I'm planning to work my way up to my 9cyl WW1 rotary with a few air/steam then a few IC. RC aircraft is my hobby background.

With reference to material, I have got some small offcuts from the mechanical boys at work, but have also gone to a scrap metal merchant in Welshpool. 
At the time I was looking for aluminum plate. When prices were high last year he was letting me have it for $2.50/kg. Picked up one piece 400 x 400 x 25mm. 
I'll be propping back there soon to have a look for material that would suit our needs. 

There was a place in Belmont (P. Zissis & Son ) that had a lot of sheet ali offcuts 300 x 300 x 2mm, but not much else. The Welshpool company is Allied Metal Recyclers -35 Felspar St. Steve just lets me have a look through the bins. Sims metal was no help at all.

I have visited Caprol in Welshpool and just inside the door they had a rack of offcuts, it was still close to retail price by they were definitely pieces in our size range.
I have a steel supplier bookmarked at work that was happy to sell short lengths of free cut mild steel and 4130 steel. 
_*Doh! I think the supplier was Smorgan Steel, now taken over by One Steel. I'd be surprised if the do cut lengths now*_

If I find more suppliers, or if any other members have companies they deal with here in west oz let us know.

Regards
Phil


----------



## T70MkIII (Jan 30, 2009)

Hi Phil

Thanks for the tips - I haven't actually visited Capral, just rang the 1800 number. It would be great if there were offcuts in that large size I'm looking for. My other option is, as you suggest, scrap metal merchants - but I'm thinking more to melt down and cast ingots to the 70x70x180 sizes I need. 

Why so large? When I start, I'm going to have a crack at the Scorpion V8. I know it is far from a beginner's project, but I've always liked to jump in at the deep end. I'm sure I'll be crying out for help from the forum loudly and often! In the meantime, I'm re-reading the amateur lathe and mill publications I've picked up over the last few years, and trying to make some kind of sense of the Scorpion plans and shop notes.


----------



## Majorstrain (Jan 30, 2009)

T70MkIII said:
			
		

> but I'm thinking more to melt down and cast ingots to the 70x70x180 sizes I need.


Casting, that's something I'd like to try some time.



> Why so large? When I start, I'm going to have a crack at the Scorpion V8. I know it is far from a beginner's project, but I've always liked to jump in at the deep end. I'm sure I'll be crying out for help from the forum loudly and often!


The material for the Beam I can get from work, and It'll make a nice toy for Dillon (my son). 
I'm sure I'll be making a few parts for the rotary soon, but I figure it will be a two or three year project. Plenty of time to slip some other engines it there as I go.
I would think that even in the non-beginner projects, there's beginner components.



> In the meantime, I'm re-reading the amateur lathe and mill publications I've picked up over the last few years, and trying to make some kind of sense of the Scorpion plans and shop notes.


Same here, I'll "build" the rotary in Autodesk Inventor as well, that may help me get my mind around the project. (Just started playing with that)

Cheers
Phil


----------



## tel (Jan 31, 2009)

This lot are Perth based, and meet monthly in a local McVomits. Also have sister groups for metal casting and the 9x20.
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/aussie_minimill_owners/?yguid=329058017


----------



## Majorstrain (Jan 31, 2009)

tel  said:
			
		

> This lot are Perth based, and meet monthly in a local McVomits. Also have sister groups for metal casting and the 9x20.


Thanks Tel, just what I've been looking for.
Phil


----------



## T70MkIII (Jan 31, 2009)

Thanks from me too, Tel.


----------

